# How much to charge for heat transfer?



## Luva (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have a customer who's bringing his own shirts and heat transfers, between 40 to 60 shirts per order. It takes me about 20 seconds at 375 dgs. temp to get them done. I told him 65 cents a pc. but now I'm thinking I could of charge him more. what do you think I need suggestions.
Thank you in advanced.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

Hell have him press them and just charge a fee for the use of the machine


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I just did a bridal rhinestone job she bought her own lettuce bordered t- tops. She wanted 7 pcs. The shirts were a cotton/spandex blend. I have MS, the job was a p.i.t.a. I charged $5.00 a shirt to apply. How much is your labor/time worth? I give a considerable discount for larger orders. Mike


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Whatever you charge, make sure you cover your a$$. You are not responsible for anything if you did not supply the transfers and shirts. Cover that in writing.


----------

